# Ophthalmotilapia nasuta "Tiger" what locality?



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Species is not the problem with these but the trade name is. Can anyone tell me what locality they come from?

Ophthalmotilapia nasuta "Tiger"
























Thanks.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I found this photo that looks just like em, sorry my photos are awful.
It is labeled "Kipili Gold" and "Kipili Tiger Gold" which does not seem too far from the sub adult Kipili on the site which I missed first time round.   
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2100










I think that may be it unless someone else knows better.

Thanks

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Better shots of mine.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmm maybe more like Ulwile and as these are being imported and I hear mine are brought into the UK by a LFS taking trips to Germany, could be I guess.
http://www.airfish.de/stocklist/Opthalm ... ld_ul.html


----------

